# Reprogram Computer after Fog Light Install?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm 99.9% sure you do not need a reprogram


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Apparently it does need to be reprogrammed if you want the fog light indicator to work on the dash when they are on.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

That's all the reprogram does is activate the little fog light symbol on your DIC


----------



## abyh20 (Feb 27, 2011)

The light is of little concern, so that's good news. Any suggestions on ordering the kit from either gmpartsdirect or the ebay sellers? The cheapest I have found including shipping is barely under $200.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

abyh20 said:


> The light is of little concern, so that's good news. Any suggestions on ordering the kit from either gmpartsdirect or the ebay sellers? The cheapest I have found including shipping is barely under $200.


i spent about 30 minutes last night poking around the reaches of the internet and this is the cheapest shipped i could find

2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE FOG LAMPS - eBay (item 200559042127 end time Mar-27-11 15:15:11 PDT)

gmpartsdirect looks cheaper at first but ends up being 200 with shipping


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure you contact the seller to ensure it's the whole kit and not just the lights. It should include a switch and some wires I believe


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Don't buy from that seller..*



gfxdave99 said:


> i spent about 30 minutes last night poking around the reaches of the internet and this is the cheapest shipped i could find
> 
> 2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE FOG LAMPS - eBay (item 200559042127 end time Mar-27-11 15:15:11 PDT)
> 
> gmpartsdirect looks cheaper at first but ends up being 200 with shipping


I asked this seller about the kit (what was included) and the person that replied said, "we don't know, we just sell them as is. If you want it, order it." Definitely would NOT recommend doing business with them..


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

I have installed the fog light kit myself on my own 2011 Cruze LTZ and you DO NOT have to get your car reprogrammed to have the dash fog light symbol come on when you turn on the fog lights. The light works when you install the kit.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone posted scans of the install instructions a while back. It appears that, from those instructions, if the car was manufactured before a certain date that the scan program may be needed. It probably will not be an issue for most.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

lol I love car engineers.


----------



## strick8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> I have installed the fog light kit myself on my own 2011 Cruze LTZ and you DO NOT have to get your car reprogrammed to have the dash fog light symbol come on when you turn on the fog lights. The light works when you install the kit.


I have also installed this kit myself on my 2011 LTZ and you DO NOT have to reprogram to have the dash light come on.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

darkmeth said:


> I asked this seller about the kit (what was included) and the person that replied said, "we don't know, we just sell them as is. If you want it, order it." Definitely would NOT recommend doing business with them..



lol i ordered it from them  i'll let you know what i get


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i just installed my kit and it didnt need a reprogram, dont know if im lucky but the indicator light on the dash works fine


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

darkmeth said:


> I asked this seller about the kit (what was included) and the person that replied said, "we don't know, we just sell them as is. If you want it, order it." Definitely would NOT recommend doing business with them..


FYI I got my box today, full GM kit switch, harnesses and all with no issue.


----------

